# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Spuchnięta skóra na penisie

## kazik

Wczoraj zauważyłem na swoim penisie dziwne zgrubienie. Skóra na penisie jest jakaś przerośnięta jakby spuchnięta. Nie wiem co robić? 
Czy to jakaś reakcja alergiczna? 
Dodam że mam dopiero 15 lat i nie uprawiałem jeszcze seksu.

----------


## dr.

Myj penisa dokładnie również pod napletkiem. Możesz kupic w aptece Clotrimazolum i stososwać dwa razy dziennie pod napletkiem. Cena ok. 4zł

----------

